# Bray Wyatt is too fat



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

I watched videos of him in NXT and he was a decent size little bit fat but that added to his unique character of not being a muscle juiced up roid raged wrassler sterotype but holy shit he is going to turn in to Samoa Joe 2 if he doesn't cut down soon. 

Anyone else noticed the weight gain recently?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

He's already bigger than Joe.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Too fat for what?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Haha thread title made me laugh


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

He's really not, and I'm glad he's a little heftier than most. We need diversity. WWE would be boring if every single character was 6'2, 220 lbs, wearing the same getup.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL Inconceivable! 

0-99999999999999 for good threads. 

He shouldn't be built for his character. /thread


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> LOL Inconceivable!
> 
> 0-99999999999999 for good threads.
> 
> He shouldn't be built for his character. /thread


I don't get it. Why can't his character be built?


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I don't get it. Why can't his character be built?


Wouldn't you find it weird if a some satanic-*******-cult leader randomly had a 6-pack? I don't know, someone like Orton playing Wyatt wouldn't make sense to me. :draper2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:dahell

It's his "husky" look (no pun intended) that makes the character unique, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

OP is fat


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

If he can still perform in the ring, who cares how big he is?


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

No one is reading the thread. I said he needs some fat for his character but he's gained way more weight since NXT. In NXT it was respectable weight that can get over his characters red neck persona without the 6 pack. Look at proof 











Compared to 2014


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

His weight and look is perfect for the gimmick. He is like the kingpin version of a cult leader. A guy who is quick and athletic for his size, pretty much makes him a guy you, 'kayfabe', wouldn't want to be in the ring with. WWE needs to book him as such. A big, quick, athletic monster that lets his followers do the dirty work, and if he has to get up from his chair, he demolishes. Booking him should have been easy.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

He's not fat,he's big boned.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Wyatt is fat. It doesn't matter though. It is diversity.

Defending it as if you need to defend it, by saying it adds to his character, is not very logical. It doesn't really matter, and you don't need to defend it.

He did look much better on NXT with the wavy borderline surfer hair, as a slightly more normal character, than he does with the long hair and beard, larger body and more supernatural aura.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Sonny Crockett said:


> He's not fat,he's big boned.


Awww I was going to post that. I was so close to finally getting over on the forum. :mj2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

You're right


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good. Representation is a good thing. I like having an awesome superstar that also happens to look like me


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The weight does suit his character but i think he could drop some, i'm not bothered by it either way as i won't have to watch him in the main event anytime soon.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You know someone is too fat when you can't even see the outline of the tip of their dick.

He is too fat.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

nope haven't noticed hes always been pudgy


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't care how fat he is, he still moves better than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well i think he looks badass


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Don't care how fat he is, he still moves better than 90% of the roster.


+1


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Too fat for what exactly? To wrestle? To talk? To get over? We need diversity and it completely fits his gimmick.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

LOL-ins said:


> No one is reading the thread. I said he needs some fat for his character but he's gained way more weight since NXT. In NXT it was respectable weight that can get over his characters red neck persona without the 6 pack. Look at proof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he looks the same, but with a little more beard.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestlers coming in all shapes and sizes is what makes some of them stand out. The same will be said about Owens when he debuts in NXT.


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

Pleasantly Plump


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> I think he looks the same, but with a little more beard.


Trust me he's thinner.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Who gives a shit. As long as it doesn't affect him in ring. He's not "Big Show" fat


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah, he's fat. He's not the intimidating kind of fat either. He doesn't look like a monster, he looks like a creepy uncle. Unless he's hiding a shank in his fat rolls, all you'd need to do to defeat Bray is run around the ring a few times and wait for him to have a heart attack. The guy needs to lose a good 50 pounds.


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

As long as he doesn't take his shirt off I'm happy


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Who ate all the worlds
Who ate all the worlds
You fat bastard
You fat bastard
You ate all the worlds


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If his weight gets out of hand, they'll let him know. He really hasn't gotten that much bigger.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

Robert DeNiro as Max Cady in _Cape Fear_ (who Bray is loosely based on) was ripped with a six pack.

Juss sayin'.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

A roll for each world he has ate.
Galactus needs to teach him some exercises.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

It hasn't affected his explosiveness, flexibility or causes him to get gassed so it doesn't matter. He should probably slim down as he gets older to decrease wear on his joints and extend his career though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Dude likes to eat. Good on him. It doesn't detract from his work, so I don't see the problem.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

The Internet calling people fat always makes me laugh. :trips3


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> He's really not, and I'm glad he's a little heftier than most. We need diversity. WWE would be boring if every single character was 6'2, 220 lbs, wearing the same getup.


What this guy said.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Lariat.Tubman said:


> Robert DeNiro as Max Cady in _Cape Fear_ (who Bray is loosely based on) was ripped with a six pack.
> 
> Juss sayin'.


Apart from a Hawaiian shirt there is no resemblance now character wise, his first promo in FCW had a similar vibe but his character is nothing like Max Cady. Waylon Mercy however, he's was very much a Max Cady clone.

If his weight got out of hand then sure but he's more pudgy than anything. It isn't effecting his performance.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

His extra weight doesn't affect his ring work. If anything, it gives him a unique look and makes him look stocky and strong.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Bray is too fat.

Bryan is too small

Blah. Blah F*CKING Blah.

It would be boring as hell if everyone was all muscle bound freaks with the same build. THere needs to be a nice variety throughout the roster.

Sure Bray could do with losing a few pounds but his weight doesn't hold him back imo. Infact when i see a guy with his gut moving about the ring as quick as he does it's really impressive. It's not as if he is blowing out his a*s in the ring either. I honestly don't think there is any issue.

Because of his creepy and sort of demonic gimmick seeing a guy so big with such speed adds an element that he could be possessed.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

"who cares? who gives a shit?"

probably Vince McMahon, I guess.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

he should trim down for his own health if nothing else.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:vince2


----------



## gregwalker1234 (Mar 25, 2012)

It would be hilarious if he became the next Yokozuna.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Bray is too fat.
> 
> Bryan is too small
> 
> Blah. Blah F*CKING Blah.


This.

How boring would it be if everyone looked like Cena or Orton? I love to see Wyatt and part of that is because hes a chubby fella who can move well in the ring.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

King Of Zydeco said:


> His extra weight doesn't affect his ring work. If anything, it gives him a unique look and makes him look stocky and strong.


Bray barely wrestles, When he does it's him acting dumb


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

don't forget that Rikishi, Gangrel, Eugene, and some others were fired because they're fat.

you don't care but Vince cares and it's not you who can make the decision, it's Vince.


----------



## Black Veil Brides (Oct 31, 2014)

A person's weight doesn't determine their credibility. If anything, a well-built Bray Wyatt wouldn't suit his character at all.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank god for Bray Wyatt and his build. A little diversity never hurt nobody. It wasn’t too long ago when every guy on the roster was built like Cody f'in Rhodes.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Sonny Crockett said:


> He's not fat,he's big boned.


He must have a giant bone in his ass.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

He is just Husky, Husky Harris


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

not sure if it's been posted yet but..


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

When he throws his body into his opponent, it looks nasty.

That has a lot to do with his physique.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Black Veil Brides said:


> A person's weight doesn't determine their credibility. If anything, a well-built Bray Wyatt wouldn't suit his character at all.


Exactly, after being used to him the way that he is, I'd find it hard to fathom him having a six pack and being able to take his character seriously.

Too fat for what, exactly? It certainly isn't the entertainment industry, as he was over before Cena nearly buried him.

Diversity, look up the word in the dictionary or go back to school and work on your education a little bit. Just sayin'.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL he's even fatter than Lord Tensai.

at least Tensai's breasts aren't full of fats like Husky's boobs.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

i think his body is ok. did anyone care about foley's body.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

His size doesn't bother me, I'm just not interested in his work.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

You wanna see "fat"?? Wait till Steen debuts on NXT.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Who cares? go watch body building contests then ffs.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

not gonna lie, i lol'd


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He needs to take a shower, hit the weights and get a clue


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

In my personal opinion, a wrestlers physical condition should only be called into question if it impedes him in the ring.

A lot of athletes have nontraditional builds and are still capable of great athletic feats. Bray Wyatt does not seem to be slowed down and it's not like he shoves his buttocks in your face or wiggles it at the camera. 

Big Show was in the sort of shape that should have been questioned a few years ago. Bray Wyatt is not.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Bray is the ultimate neckbeard


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is the goddamn man. He's a rare talent.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Couldn't be more wrong


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Bray Wyatt is too fat and soon or later he'll injure someone. He needs to be suspended so he can have some time to think


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

how can people say it fits his character? a cult leader who can't stop eating fast food?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> how can people say it fits his character? a cult leader who can't stop eating fast food?


Maybe Sister Abigail is really the Wendy's Girl?


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> how can people say it fits his character? a cult leader who can't stop eating fast food?


We have a winner. This made me laugh more than any post in the history of this forum.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

LOL-ins said:


> I watched videos of him in NXT and he was a decent size little bit fat but that added to his unique character of not being a muscle juiced up roid raged wrassler sterotype but holy shit he is going to turn in to Samoa Joe 2 if he doesn't cut down soon.
> 
> Anyone else noticed the weight gain recently?


He's almost as fat as your red.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

CM Chump said:


> Bray is the ultimate neckbeard


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

LOL-ins said:


> We have a winner. This made me laugh more than any post in the history of this forum.


You need to get out more, bud.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I fogot how shredded Mick Foley was...


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> You need to get out more, bud.


Bud? fpalm

Eat shit right now please.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

He might be different, but it works for his character. He might not be everyone's idea of a wrestler, but he can move in the ring.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

LOL-ins said:


> but holy shit he is going to turn in to Samoa Joe 2 if he doesn't cut down soon.


You say that as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

He is still more agile*cough*and better*cough* than 90% of the roster. Actually,just like Samoa Joe.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> how can people say it fits his character? a cult leader who can't stop eating fast food?


If there was a chance I'd take his character seriously, this post blew that out of the water. :lmao



RCSheppy said:


> I fogot how shredded Mick Foley was...


Foley died a hundred times over to make sure people got their money's worth. There wont be anyone like him ever again and rightfully so.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah. Because a fat person has never held the WWE title.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> Foley died a hundred times over to make sure people got their money's worth. There wont be anyone like him ever again and rightfully so.


Beautifully stated, sir.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

So glad that wrestling fans pay such close attention to minor cosmetic features, I swear sometimes wrestling fans pay a little too much attention to the wrestlers bodies...perhaps if you're not attracted to their physique they just aren't your type?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Is Bray Wyatt fat? Sure, but he makes up for it by being a total bore.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

He would good if he went on a cut, 220-230 lbs range or so. I don't really think beeing fat adds to his character, however he's so good that I don't care about it much either tbh. Still, from a mobility and Health Standpoint have those extra 50lbs is pretty unnecessary and flat out useless. His aura and Charisma wouldn't go away if he started looking good so there's no reason not to go below Maintenance with his Diet. If he were consistent he would make great progress within half a Year. He's athletic and lifts and has great Stamina so I'm surprised he actually looks the way he does but I'm not gonna be any less of a fan because of that however if his goal were to be a Top Guy or very close to that it would do wonders for him.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Monterossa said:


>












He's not fat, he's big boned. :draper2


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Too fat to do what? Wrestle? 

Let's review a bit of history. Dusty Rhodes always had a weight problem. Yokozuna was very large. Rikishi isn't exactly skinny. Big Show has a history of weight problems. I could name several more.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Bray Wyatt is great. The WWE has two categories of wrestlers. 1) Guys that are boring as shit but supposedly have a great workrate (I don't think anyone even knew what a workrate was back when wrestling didn't suck) or 2) Crazy

Oh, wait...


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

All this talk about Bray Wyatt being too fat is making me hungry.


----------



## TheEnforce9093 (Oct 17, 2014)

Until it begins to affect his performance in the ring, I really don't think it's an issue at all.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been to a live event before: I've seen y'all. The vast majority of you shouldn't be saying shit all about anybody being fat. Cheese whiz chugging nobodies. And your local sports team sucks, too.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

he's not really fat, he's actually pretty agile and in shape, he just isn't super-lean and jacked at the same time, like guys on the roster who regularly abuse anabolic steroids.. ahem.. BRAAAAAAAAAAPADO :cena5

It isnt in his genetics to be really ripped, look at his father IRS, he was never that lean. Does anybody know how bodybuilding works? some guys simply can't be big and shredded at the same time naturally, it isnt in their genes, or in their veins if you know what I mean.

It also wouldnt be believable that a guy whos talking about the end of the world & stuff is on a super strict diet and exercise regimen and tanning & bronzing like everyone else on the roster, what fucking sense would that make? You think the world is ending yet you're bodybuilding like a narcissistic egomaniac who thinks he will live forever? ahem.. you've got, NO CHANCE!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Stinger Fan said:


> You're right


man photoshop sure did wonders back then for big show. pretty sure he was getting fat during his wwf title run or maybe it was after that when he became out of shape.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Triforce (Nov 9, 2014)

It's what helps him stand out, I personally like the different range of built superstars we have in WWE today. 

I would of done a better reply but someone beat me to the husky pun! >:|


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep a backwoods cult leader loves his protein shakes, tanning salons and the local backwoods gold's gym alright

If Bray was jacked and bronzed with a clean shave and a number #2 hair cut his character would be a fucking comedy jobber heel at best.

Sure he'd benefit from losing a bit of weight probably but it's clearly not affecting him whereas the likes of Reigns look like they'll drop dead after a 10 min match on RAW, too gassed to speak but they got dem lean physiques so it doesn't matter I guess.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

not as fat as yo momma :millhouse


----------

